# Jackson's & Lola's summer <3



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Jackson has had a very fun summer. Here's a few highlights. 

Beware picture heavy. 





My sister helping Jackson out even though he doesn't need/want the help LOL.




Always have to have time for some rest.


Lola after a fun day of swimming.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

pool lover = Lola.




A rare moment of sleep for the boy.








Out for my birthday dinner with me, outside the restaurant.






Never fully asleep - always alert lol.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Sweet Lola. She is the most fun dog ever.


My dads dog, Lilly. 





I mean honestly - she is just such a joy. Love this girl.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Ash&Bailey (Jun 25, 2016)

Wonderful photos, looks like you all had a good summer


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Ash&Bailey said:


> Wonderful photos, looks like you all had a good summer


Thank you. <3 We did indeed.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awww, congrats on your second dog! I didn't know until now. Lucky girl to be living with you and Jackson 

Jackson is as handsome as ever. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

He really is such a handsome little guy...and rockin' the summer hair cut  Awesome photos, too!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Canyx said:


> Awww, congrats on your second dog! I didn't know until now. Lucky girl to be living with you and Jackson
> 
> Jackson is as handsome as ever. Thanks for the updates!


My mom and step-dad got her for them as well as my 8 year old sister. Well... I am living at home and she quickly turned into "my" dog. She's basically mine for all intents and purposes. She follows me around, sleeps in my bed, her and Jackson are really bonded (got lucky they love each other so much). We've had her for almost 2 years. She turned 2 in Sept. Not sure what I'll do when I move out -- she gets really depressed when I leave for days and take Jackson with me. So I guess she's mine lol...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

BellaPup said:


> He really is such a handsome little guy...and rockin' the summer hair cut  Awesome photos, too!


Thank you. <3


----------

